
The morning paper (a CS paper summary each weekday) - vram22
https://blog.acolyer.org/about/
======
vram22
From the site:

The Morning Paper: a short summary of an important, influential, topical or
otherwise interesting paper in the field of CS every weekday. The Morning
Paper started out as a twitter project (#themorningpaper), then it became
clear a longer form was also necessary because some papers just have too much
good content to get across in a small batch of 140-character tweets!

